# Good god... still in shock



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the wife is pregnant. Just got the test results.... :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well congrats there young man. Get ready for one of lifes greatest adventures.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am still in shock. My wife is surprised. I think once she gets over the shock, she'll start to look forward to it. We were teetering on not having children at all. So, it is a surprise.

I'll have to cut back on shooting now to save money. And, I'll also have to get a gun safe in about a year.

My mom stated she'd buy all the nursery stuff for us. 

Man... a lot to think about...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

*CONGRADULATIONS, SW!!* I remember the day I heard the news very well.

*Be SURE you're AT THE DELIVERY; it's something you'll never forget.*​


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> *
> 
> Be SURE you're AT THE DELIVERY; it's something you'll never forget.*​


*

What happened to the good ol' days when the father stayed in the waiting room *


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What happened to the good ol' days when the father stayed in the waiting room


Only wimps do that now days. But seriously, be there you'll never regret it. I promise.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I didn't think I would be able to handle it (jury is still out - 2 daughters aged 13 and 15 so I've got about 8 more years to see how they turn out) but I found myself growing sufficiently to meet requirements.

Its both the grandest of adventures and potentially the most harrowing. Your life is *truly* no longer just your own. The highs in your life will be much higher with your children, the lows, well, can be pretty low. Marriage involves two people for a reason. If you take proper care and devote to it enough time, your partnership can reach levels you've never dreamed of, and that's good, because your family deserves it...

Enough. Cigars and brandy all 'round. Gentlemen, I give you Papa Shipwreck!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You are nowsentenced to 18 to life. Congrads, many have lived threw it before. Advise most parents spend 2 years teaching the child to walk and talk then 16 years telling them to sit down and shut-up. Keep working on your aim in case it is a girl. Great news, enjoy, get plenty of sleep now you will need it soon enough.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!

:smt023 :smt026 :smt035 :smt038 :smt041 :smt045 :smt023 

WM


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> You are nowsentenced to 18 to life. Congrads, many have lived threw it before. Advise most parents spend 2 years teaching the child to walk and talk then 16 years telling them to sit down and shut-up. Keep working on your aim in case it is a girl. Great news, enjoy, get plenty of sleep now you will need it soon enough.


+1,000,000


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> I didn't think I would be able to handle it (jury is still out - 2 daughters aged 13 and 15 so I've got about 8 more years to see how they turn out) but I found myself growing sufficiently to meet requirements.
> 
> Its both the grandest of adventures and potentially the most harrowing. Your life is *truly* no longer just your own. The highs in your life will be much higher with your children, the lows, well, can be pretty low. Marriage involves two people for a reason. If you take proper care and devote to it enough time, your partnership can reach levels you've never dreamed of, and that's good, because your family deserves it...
> 
> Enough. Cigars and brandy all 'round. Gentlemen, I give you Papa Shipwreck!


Very well said, KP!!!!!!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I am still in shock. My wife is surprised. I think once she gets over the shock, she'll start to look forward to it. We were teetering on not having children at all. So, it is a surprise.
> 
> I'll have to cut back on shooting now to save money. And, I'll also have to get a gun safe in about a year.
> 
> ...


Holly crap Ship!
That is awesome! Congrats! You always complained about how expensive it is the shoot the .45. With a kid it may be time for another scale down! Maybe a P22? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Holly crap Ship!
> That is awesome! Congrats! You always complained about how expensive it is the shoot the .45. With a kid it may be time for another scale down! Maybe a P22? :mrgreen:


Yea, no kidding 

After this weekend (I already have plan), i"m gonna have to scale back to once a month or less. We needa start saving :smt022


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations SW! Kids are great, I am happy for you and your wife. It is nice to have a shooting buddy and someone to pass your guns on to.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Congrats Ship!!!!

My wife felt our baby move for the first time last night.......kinda neat for her...tears, laughter, the whole nine yards. I just kinda sat there and let her do her thing.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Way to go! My wife is currently working on #2, due in May. You're going to love it. But you're shooting budget is going to be converted to the diaper budget. :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

So if it is a boy are you going to call him Boatwreck? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nah, I think we'll go with "Bazooka Joe"


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> So if it is a boy are you going to call him Boatwreck? :mrgreen:


He'll have fun with a little wrecklet crawling around the house.

Wm


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I like your new sig line:

"Life passes by in a flash, yet people vie and compete with each other over the P99. How much time do we have? There is very little room, yet the P99c fits in my cargo pants' pocket." - Reflections on the Taowreck. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Congrats Ship!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I like your new sig line:
> 
> "Life passes by in a flash, yet people vie and compete with each other over the P99. How much time do we have? There is very little room, yet the P99c fits in my cargo pants' pocket." - Reflections on the Taowreck.
> 
> :mrgreen:


I like that


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Dude - congrats!


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, the wife is pregnant. Just got the test results.... :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108


Congratulations are in order.... unless you had a vasectomy, then condolences are in order. :smt082


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Kruz said:


> Congratulations are in order.... unless you had a vasectomy, then condolences are in order. :smt082


Damn Milkman!!!!!! Or is it the Mailman?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Funny 

Thanks guys...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That’s great!!! I’ve been a full time dad for twenty-three years now and will be for another twelve at least. I wouldn’t trade it for anything. My first two are adults and turned out great. My youngest daughter is also a joy and my niece is great too. 

You’ll love it! Be sure you take good care of momma too. She’ll need a LOT of TLC and their emotions and body go through a LOT of changes- some good, some of the devil.:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> That's great!!! I've been a full time dad for twenty-three years now and will be for another twelve at least. I wouldn't trade it for anything. My first two are adults and turned out great. My youngest daughter is also a joy and my niece is great too.
> 
> You'll love it! Be sure you take good care of momma too. She'll need a LOT of TLC and their emotions and body go through a LOT of changes- some good, some of the devil.:mrgreen:


OH YES!!! when ya ask her a question and her head turns 360 degrees that is a good sign to just say nevermind and exit stage left(quickly):mrgreen: :mrgreen: and while she is pregnant NEVER ,I mean NEVER ask her "are you gonna eat ALL of that?? cuz:smt166


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!!..............And get ready............:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats Ship. Believe it or not, you are a very lucky man. Enjoy.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

CONGRATS SHIP,:smt082 I still remember to 2am feedings 1st diaper:smt103 :smt103 1st steps:mrgreen: and now my baby going to turn 21 next month:smt022 .She's been more than I deserved and she's a junior in college and has made both of us VERY PROUD!!!! REMEMBER GIRLS WILL COST YOU SEVERAL GUNS OVER THIER LIFETIME BUT WORTH EVERY DAMN 1,UNTIL YOU OPEN UP CREDIT CARD STATEMENT FROM VICTORIA'S SECRET:smt011 Randall


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Remember with boys, you only have one little dick to worry about. With girls, you have all them little dicks to worry about.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Remember with boys, you only have one little dick to worry about. With girls, you have all them little dicks to worry about.


U must have been listening in yesterday - a co-worker told me the exact same thing...


----------



## yankeedoodle (Oct 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, the wife is pregnant. Just got the test results.... :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108 :smt108


Congrats

After many years of study, Science has determined the cause of this condition.....:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Thank God my daughter just turned 40.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Congrats ...*

And so the journey begins ... :smt003
It is one of the much rewarding experiences a man can have. I have a 2 yr old boy that has "taught me" alot already. I wish you and your wife and new child, all the best ...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If it is a girl I recommend superglue if it is a boy a good square knot.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> If it is a girl I recommend superglue if it is a boy a good square knot.


Oooouch:smt022


----------

